# Beta Level Q



## Brejas (Nov 23, 2002)

Dear Dr.
This is my 4th IVF and on 26/11/02 I had 3 embies transfered.
Test date was 8/12 but being ever impatient I did a HPT on day 10 , 6/12 and it was positive to our delight!!
I went for my official blood test on the 12/12 and it was a whooping 3900. 
Dr. says this is really high, but normal 
I've had an early 5 week scan and just about seen the sac (one) when magified, it measured 5.2mm, dr/ says it should be bigger and is really small?
I've to go again on 22/12 for another scan to see if there are any more sacs that weren't detected. If there are no more detected why do you think this beta is high?
I've been having on off bad cramps and over the last few days having a yellow discharge, which turned to brown today?
Whats your views, any info would be appreciated.
Happy Xmas 
Brenda


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

dear Brenda,

Congratulations!!

Your questions are a bit beyond my expertise but from past experience I would not worry too much at this stage. Natural conceptions do not even get scanned until about week 12 and before that scanning can be difficult and often misleading.

A high HCG is good news as it means that the pregnancy is well eastablished. The only downside is the possibility of a multiple pregnancy, especially as you had 3 embryos, and this will be answered on your scan on the 22nd.

The discharge does not sound too worrying but if it persists I would go back to your clinic/GP just for reassurance.

Hope this helps,

Peter



Brejas said:


> Dear Dr.
> This is my 4th IVF and on 26/11/02 I had 3 embies transfered.
> Test date was 8/12 but being ever impatient I did a HPT on day 10 , 6/12 and it was positive to our delight!!
> I went for my official blood test on the 12/12 and it was a whooping 3900.
> ...


----------

